# Fieje likely to be our 2nd round choice



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Saw in an article that Matt Frieje will likely be our 2nd round choice because hes a big man and ca shoot. Which is idiotic. If the Bobcats end up taking Josh Childress and Matt Frieje in the draft this year, it will be a complete waste.:upset:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Childress and Freije?:upset: 

Not a good start for a franchise if you ask me...It would be much better to start out with Gordon and Ha Seung-Jin, or something like that. Freije is a wasted pick, and 4 is too high for Childress. Gordon is a good player to spend the 4th pick on, you can pencil him in as rookie of the year if Charlotte takes him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Saw in an article that Matt Frieje will likely be our 2nd round choice because hes a big man and ca shoot. Which is idiotic. If the Bobcats end up taking Josh Childress and Matt Frieje in the draft this year, it will be a complete waste.:upset:


Freije wouldnt be a bad selection for a 2nd rounder. In the 2nd round, you are basically looking for someone who can be a good player coming off the bench. Freije could be. I can see him being a more athletic version of Pat Garrity and the kid can shoot, which is pretty priceless in today's NBA. 

Childress at 4 however, I agree, they need to get more or at least go for more. In my eyes, Childress' potential isnt all that high and passing on a guy with a massive ceiling like Livingston to take Childress, especially when winning right away isnt the focus, would be pretty stupid.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Fieje likely to be our 2nd round choice*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Freije wouldnt be a bad selection for a 2nd rounder. In the 2nd round, you are basically looking for someone who can be a good player coming off the bench. Freije could be. I can see him being a more athletic version of Pat Garrity and the kid can shoot, which is pretty priceless in today's NBA.


Frieje would be great if we had an extra 2nd rounder, I wish Charloote would take aproject big man and work with him.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Childress at #4? :laugh: If they traded down and got him and Telfair in 10-20, that's be decent.

Freije's a fine 2nd-rounder, though there will be better ones this year.

Childress at #4, then Freije 29 picks later (though he's almost as good) to start a franchise... why not just draft Chiriaev and Dijon Thompson... at least they'll rack up the #1 picks when eligible with both of these laughable sets of picks.


----------

